

Why Do We Pay Hundreds for Shades that Cost $3 to Make? - kumarski
http://www.kpbs.org/news/2009/jun/22/why-do-we-pay-hundreds-shades-cost-3-make/

======
api
You're not paying for shades. You're paying for _design_.

~~~
kumarski
hahahahah. this is too awesome of a response. Thank you for making me smile.

